# Fishing LI this weekend...



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

I'll be coming up to New York this weekend and I wanted to do some fishing. I'll be on Long Island around the Freeport area. Can anyone help me out with a place to fish and hopefully catch. I appreciate it.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Skully
Freeport is real close to Jones Beach I would try there this link will give you more info:

http://nyfisherman.net/richardhanke.html


----------

